# Rust from within



## Boris (Sep 13, 2011)

When taking your bike down to bare metal, what is the best way to remove rust from inside of all tubing to prevent future rust-through?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Rust*

Hi Dave Mcmaster Carr has A great section of round wire brushes that would be my first idea . Bill


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2011)

*Need advice on my solution.*

Thanks for the tip, and I'll definitely be using a wire brush on the head tube and bottom bracket as they are easy to reach areas. The problem is the rest of smaller diameter tubing that can't be reached with a wire brush.

My solution:
1) Plug both sides of bottom bracket with 1 3/4" sink stoppers as the fit into the bearing cups (cost $2.)
2) Plug both sides of head tube with 1 1/2" sink stoppers as they fit into the bearing cups (top side facing in) lightly sand edge as they are just a little too large (cost $2.)
3) Fill tubes with vinegar (cost $3.)
4) Plug seat tube with with a cork
5) Let sit for 24 hours, then drain

My questions:
1) Does anyone see any pitfalls with this method?
2) Any long term residual negative effects as I wouldn't want to rinse with water?
3) Suggestions for preventing future rusting? My first thought would be to use the same concept with some oil and just swish it around then drain it.

Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 20, 2011)

You may want to use some Weigle frame saver after the vinegar. There are also products out there like Ospho that will remove the rust and leave a protective layer that needn't be removed. Vinegar is a weak acid, but it is an acid. I did some old air vents in vinegar and let them sit for awhile afterward. In a few days light surface rust occurred.


----------



## Boris (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for replying to this thread. I'm glad I waited for another response besides the wire brush approach (it was a good thought, but just didn't go quite far enough). I will be using Ospho rather than the vinegar, based on the research that I did following your recommendation. I'll do a test to see how a sink stopper reacts to the chemicals. Hopefully I can still used the plugged holes concept. I'll post my results. Thanks again!


----------



## photosbymark (Sep 28, 2011)

Well after your get the rust out, you have another issue that I don't thinks been mentioned.  You need something in there to keep it out.  When flying was new and airplanes were made of tube and fabric, rust inside the tubes took on a totally different level of seriousness.  The mechanics back then as they were building the tube structure would put linseed oil in the steel tube frame and then seal the ends of the tubes.  As the airplane flew would move inside the tubes keeping them oiled and preventing rust.  After you get the acid out and cleaned out, I can see no reason why a little oil would do any harm.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 30, 2011)

That's what Weigle's Frame Saver is for.


----------



## jalopyjimmy13 (Oct 4, 2011)

i use this stuff called zero rust its a paintable pourable thick coating that neutralizes rust n seals it in i did a piece didnt clean it painted it n its been outside in midwest for a yr rust isnt popin out  i love it its thick but u can reduse it a lil bit with enamal thinner n  good luck oh yeah it dont come out of ur clothes soooo yeah


----------

